# Sleeping bag zipper



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have sleeping bag that the zipper broke. Anyone know of a place that does repairs? I live in Roy, so Ogden area would be ideal. I would drive to Logan or Salt lake if I needed to though.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Check with REI. They repaired a tent zipper for me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there a Kirkhams up that way? I think any industrial sewing place could do that.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Give Keith Tisher "The Sewist" a call.
801-317-4951
1662 Ogden Ave, Ogden


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appricate it.


----------

